# Aussperren einer IP / URL



## XChris (18. September 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin verantwortlich für die Seiten eines Sportverbandes. Auf unsere Bildergalerie wird immer von einem schweizer Unternehmen verwiesen. Diese kassieren für das Anbieten diese Bilder Geld.
Wohlgemerkt: Wir haben mit dehnen nix zu tun - die nutzen unser Angebot im Kohle zu machen!

Wie kann ich mich dagegen wehren? Hab die schon 2 x angeschrieben. Dann verschwindet der Link für 2 Wochen und danach geht das Spiel von vorne los.

Kann man nicht den Server (Host-Europe) so "einstellen" dass Aufrufe über http://www.DieWillIchNicht.de nicht möglich sind?

Chris


----------



## Ben Ben (18. September 2004)

Das Problem an der Sache ist ja aber nur, dass Sie auf eure Seite verweisen oder sehe ich das Falsch?
Von Daher müsstest du eher die Seite als referer abschlaten....

Ansonsten würde ich mal erkundigen was rechtlich möglich is....oder vorbeifahren....


----------



## XChris (18. September 2004)

> Das Problem an der Sache ist ja aber nur, dass Sie auf eure Seite verweisen oder sehe ich das Falsch?



Genau. Ich kann man nicht  irgendwo einstellen, dass besucher VON de Website XY einfach eine andere Seite (z.B. "Hier gibt es nix") anzeigen?



> Ansonsten würde ich mal erkundigen was rechtlich möglich is....oder vorbeifahren....


Nicht sinvoll und nicht möglich. Denn Betreiber ist in der  Schweiz = Nicht EU und die Kostend afür müßte ich erstmal vorstrecken ...

Chris


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. September 2004)

per .htaccess:
	
	
	



```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteCond %{HTTP_REFERER} !^$
RewriteCond %{HTTP_REFERER} ^http://www.denwilichnicht.ch($|/.*$) [NC]
RewriteRule ^.*$        /abzocker.php
```

....das würde alle Anfragen von dieser Domain auf "abzocker.php" umschreiben.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (19. September 2004)

vielleicht hilfreich: http://forum.webhostlist.de/active/thread.jspa?threadID=36036&tstart=0


----------

